# IR codes for Scientific Atlanta



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

I`ve got a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4000 Cable box (Telewest) that won`t respond to the Pace codes (although I used to have a Pace box and the same TW remote works both units!) 
The TiVo SA codes do get the STB IR receiver going, but I get a Low Battery message and no channel changes.

Has anyone else got one of these units and found a setup that works (other than the Pace one that GS and TiVo suggest) ?

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ahorne2 said:


> ...I get a Low Battery message...


Try changing the batteries in your original SA remote. I know you don't use it, but it will get rid of that warning so the Tivo can change channels. Removing them completely _may_ also work


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, but you mis-understood, the battery message comes up when the TIVO sends an IR signal, NOT the original remote !

Does anyone have this STB successfully being controlled by a TiVo?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Actually, I think you mis-understood me 

Whether you are using your original remote or not, if the batteries are low then you will see that message on-screen. (Apparently. I've never actually seen it )

That said, and assuming I did mis-understand, I didn't even know Tivo had a 'low battery' message. Although, of course, I bet you mean that pressing a button on the Tivo brings-up this message from the STB, don't you?  

Have you tried changing the batteries in the Tivo? Just a thought 

I give up!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Some time ago I had my box changed to the SA model but after finding that I could not control it from the Tivo I got Telewest to swap it back to a Pace.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

You may want to read this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=325745
Some one had success so you may want to try this first


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, RichardJH, for some useful info, I`ll try it out later - at least some one understood me !

If I get really stuck I`ll ask for the Pace box back from TW.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey! I don't have the SA box so couldn't help directly  At least I tried


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, RichardJH, positioned the IR blaster as suggested in the thread you directed me to and worked through the SA codes (some still gave the "Low battery message") but 995 worked well. 
Thanks.


----------

